# h.h.a.sight vibration



## traveler05 (Aug 14, 2009)

I just purchased a hoyt am32 and had a h.h.a. sight installed. I like the sight,butI tend to get vibration from it. I traced it down to the actual sight itself. Itightened down on the adjustment lock,but the vibration is still there. This sight does not have a rheostat, so the vibration isnt there. I took it apart and checked everything, and all looked normal.Any thoughts on how to tone this vibration down?


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

There are two allen screws that have lock nuts on the end of them. The nuts can be loose even if the screws are tight and also the other way around. This is the main source of vibration I have seen on this sight.


----------



## traveler05 (Aug 14, 2009)

*hha sight*

Thanks for that tip. The set screws were tight, but I could still take some up on the nuts. Its dark here in New York so I'll give it a try in the A.M.


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

i had the same problem with my TX5519 it was as washi said,the two screws with the nylon washer and set screw and as you stated the screw was tight on mine also but i could still turn the lock nut very easily,i tightened the lock nuts down on mine and cured the vibration on mine,if you can't get the vibration out of it HHA will be more than willing to help you with it

Ted


----------

